

Ask HN: MOOC Opportunities? - mjfern

MOOCs (and other factors) will cause major changes in the higher education market. It seems like a ripe time to pursue new opportunities in this space.<p>For instance, one idea I've been mulling over is a network of teachers/mentors that can provide the more personal support that MOOCs are missing. This support could either be online or with in-person "classes". I realize there are a number of Meetups associated with  Coursera and Udacity but these are missing the teacher/mentor component.<p>I'd love to hear your thoughts on how you think the higher ed market will unfold [1] and about any opportunities you think will emerge from the changes taking place.<p>---<p>[1] I don't think it's quite right to treat the higher ed market as a uniform market. There are many different types of universities and colleges (private versus public, research versus teaching, top tier versus lower tier). And there is quite a bit of diversity within each university/college; e.g., CS department vs. art history.
======
ippisl
Like you say, there would be quite few opportunities in this area. Few I can
think of:

1\. Teaching students how to teach well. In a shared learning environment,
those who could teach will be rewarded in some way.

2\. There are a million of niche subjects that need to be taught, how do you
teach them using the best tools of mooc?

3\. Accelerated learning: how do you find the students who can benefit from it
and what value can you offer them?

4\. How do you create and monetize value through shared group projects?

------
edsurgent
Check out what the Minerva Project is doing. It will combine online courses
with physical "campuses" around the world where students will have access to
peers, mentors, and maybe internship opportunities (the socializing part of
college that's equally as valuable as the knowledge, IMO).

